# Amazon flex emailed and offered me...



## Jesus Pereda JR (Mar 31, 2015)

Transfer to your service area in the Amazon Flex app to FFL2 so that you can deliver Amazon Fresh packages. 

Right now I work Amazon flex at DMI3 (miami warehouse in Virgina garden)

Anyone who has experienced working at FFL2? Where is that location at?


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

It was located in Wynwood a few months ago. Pretty sure it is still same location.


----------



## Jesus Pereda JR (Mar 31, 2015)

It's same location? What the heck... are u saying DMI3 and FFl2 are the same warehouse? Now it explains everything. Obviously managers monitoring me and probably saw my vehicle which is 2014 Nissan parhfinder..


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Jesus Pereda JR said:


> It's same location? What the heck... are u saying DMI3 and FFl2 are the same warehouse? Now it explains everything. Obviously managers monitoring me and probably saw my vehicle which is 2014 Nissan parhfinder..


 Not sure how you got that DMI3 and FFL2 are at same location? You work out of DMI3 in virginia gardens which is out near miami international airport. The FFL2 warehouse is located in Wynwood which is east of 95 and does amazon fresh.

Most drivers I know that have done FFL2 transfer back. For some reason they don't like the amazon fresh deliveries.
I was actually transferred there without my knowledge a few months ago but had no desire to work out of wynwood.


----------



## impoorlikeyou (May 24, 2017)

Jesus Pereda JR said:


> It's same location? What the heck... are u saying DMI3 and FFl2 are the same warehouse? Now it explains everything. Obviously managers monitoring me and probably saw my vehicle which is 2014 Nissan parhfinder..


such a great offer! more work for the same amount. email them back and ask if they can offer you more money too along with the extra work they give suv drivers.


----------



## Jesus Pereda JR (Mar 31, 2015)

I will email them and ask them about it. Many drivers are not happy and trasbsfrred them back to other warehouse. 

More work for same amount? No way.. I was told by a few drivers saying more money and tips.. they never go back to logistic warehouse. Damn.. interesting...


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Jesus Pereda JR said:


> I will email them and ask them about it. Many drivers are not happy and trasbsfrred them back to other warehouse.
> 
> More work for same amount? No way.. I was told by a few drivers saying more money and tips.. they never go back to logistic warehouse. Damn.. interesting...


 I think you need to get yourself familiar with the terminology and types of services for flex. Amazon fresh(FFL2) does NOT pay tips. It's just like logistics/.com deliveries you do now.

Only prime now services get tips.

Contacting support will do you no good in this case. They will simply repeat what is already known.

The problem with Fresh is you cover larger areas and more miles driven for same pay. Not really more work.


----------

